# Found a guy selling Goliath Tigerfish fry!



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Right now they are 3-4 inches long and look like bala sharks

Then they grow up to become this guy









He is selling them for *$150 EACH*


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe King Ed's had them last time I was there too. I can't even imagine the tank size you'd need for a larger specimen....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a few GATF and VATF I had last year! Was pretty fun to feed!

Cambodian Widebar Datnoid Goliath Vittatus African Tiger Korean Perch Community Tank 0410212 - YouTube

Solo Goliath. This guy ripped through a few of my nets lol Extremely sharp teeth!
Goliath African Tiger - 03132012 - YouTube


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's awesome! How big are the Dats in the first video?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

dats were around 9-10 inches. tigers were around 10-12 inches.


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike any tigers left or dats?!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Immus21 said:


> I believe King Ed's had them last time I was there too. I can't even imagine the tank size you'd need for a larger specimen....


Do you remember what King Ed was selling them for?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rossco said:


> Do you remember what King Ed was selling them for?


Sorry but I didn't pay much attention to them and can't recall a price. They might not have had prices one them at all in fact. Sometimes you have to ask a staff member for one with the more exotic fish at Kind Eds.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I could justify the purchase of one of those guys


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

A few tigers and a few dats. Nothing too crazy!

King eds still has the 1 big goliath that they got from me last year. They also have a few smaller tigers.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

man i am looking for tigers, arrow, vampires and gars message me please 604 5009919


----------



## turttle (Jul 10, 2015)

Now that's a big fish


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

interested in tigerfish call or text 6045009919


----------

